# shipping birds



## rollerboi (Apr 3, 2003)

can someone tell me how do you ship pigeons? its going to be my first time doing this and i don't know how too. because i'm helping a kid that is getting started with rollers. i got the box. how much does it cost to ship pigeons, going from 2 pigeon,4 pigeon,8 pigeon and so on? does it cost more the further it goes, or is it the same?for ex. west coast to east coast will be more than one or two state apart? what day is best to ship the birds?
ANY RESPONSE WILL BE APPRECIATED AND THANKS FOR YOUR TIME FOR READING...


----------



## Jerry (Nov 21, 2003)

You really need to contact your local post office to get more realistic answers to your multiple bird prices. You ship them Express Mail and they are delivered anywhere in the "lower 48" within 2 days on the average. I have had birds shipped to me from all over the US and they get here 2 days or earlier. Generally, 1 bird is around $24 and then it goes up by about $5, but it is based on weight and where it is going by zip code. Hope this helps a little.
Jerry


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

Make sure you ship them on a Monday, or Tuesday morning latest.

that way, you'll know for sure, even if they get a bit 'lost', and take a day extra, they won't get stuck somewhere in transit over a weekend.

For the most part, I've heard the US postal method of shipping birds is very dependable.


----------



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello,
One helpful suggestion I can make is to leave the light on in your loft the night before you ship which will allow your birds to continue eating and drinking throughout the night. I do this and they seem to handle their trip better, especially if there are any delays.
The others are correct, the express shipping rate is based on weight and the price remains the same whether you ship coast to coast or just a state away.You can always do a trial run and take your box with the birds you will ship to your local post office and have them weigh it for you to tell you how much the exact express shipping fee will be.
If your post office cannot give you info about live shipping ask them to refer you to the nearest distribution center near you because all your local mail goes there first and they are far more likely to be able to answer your questions because they more than likely handle live shipments on a routine basis which many local POs don't. If you are near the airport where the mail comes in that is even better and there is usually an Express desk at the airport.
For me personally, I have found from experience that the one sure way I can get my birds to their destination safely is to call the airport express desk the morning I want to ship and ask them if there is a direct flight to the destination my birds need to go that day and when, if so I box them up and take them to the distribution center right before their truck goes to the airport( they should be able to tell you their times and deadlines) and if not, I wait until there is a direct flight so my birds won't sit needlessly in the box for any length of time waiting to be put on the plane.
Doing your homework now will give you peace of mind and save you stress and heartache and go a long way towards getting your birds to their destination in a timely fashion with no delays.
You are welcome to e-mail me privately if you have any further questions at [email protected]
Best Wishes.
Kathy


----------



## Jesse (Mar 26, 2004)

You will need to get a USPS approved box. I get mine from Horizon. http://www.hm-e.net/products.htm 
and ship your bird(s) via Express Mail either Monday or Tuesday just in case of delay. Good luck shipping.


----------

